# Does direction matter?



## Jersey Jim (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, what a great site! Only been here a few days and am really impressed with the info.

I am in my third season apprenticing with a local farmer and her hay operation. Really enjoy doing it and am learning a lot; hopefully, someday I'll have my own place and be able to jump right into my own hay operation.

She has been doing this forever and is quite knowledgeable; we do small square bales of horse-quality hay. Here's my question: We always mow, tedd, rake and bale clockwise because she says we have to. (BTW, regardless of the correct answer, I will continue to do it her way!) Is this necessay? I could see how raking and baling in the same direction could matter but I'm having trouble wrapping my mind around why clockwise matters and why everything has to be in the same direction.

Thank you in advance!
Best,
Jim


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I know I used to hear story's from Dad and Grandpa that when they brought the crimper in after mowing they always drove the same way as it was mowed. Course they were using a sickle bar mower and it was required to drive the same way so the crimper would pick the hay up head first, then leave it with the stems in the air.

I've noticed on really heavy hay with large windrows if I bale the same direction I raked it in, it does tend to flow a little better under the tractor. Other than what I've mentioned above, most of the time I've never really noticed any difference on what direction I drive with the equipment _I _have.

Right or wrong, the boss is still the boss.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It will sometimes depend on the equipment your using. My mowers are designed to turn to the right, but can handle a left hand turn occassionally without overstressing the pto u-joints.

I ted going against the direction of mowing--seems to pick up and distribute better that way. I then rake in the direction mowed if not tedded, or straight lines (down and back) if tedded. BR baling doesn't seem to make a difference. Small square in the direction raked.


----------



## Jersey Jim (Jun 3, 2010)

mlappin said:


> I know I used to hear story's from Dad and Grandpa that when they brought the crimper in after mowing they always drove the same way as it was mowed. Course they were using a sickle bar mower and it was required to drive the same way so the crimper would pick the hay up head first, then leave it with the stems in the air.
> 
> I've noticed on really heavy hay with large windrows if I bale the same direction I raked it in, it does tend to flow a little better under the tractor. Other than what I've mentioned above, most of the time I've never really noticed any difference on what direction I drive with the equipment _I _have.
> 
> Right or wrong, the boss is still the boss.


Thanks for the reply! I was thinking her reason for everything going the same direction came from back when she mowed with her original tractor - an 8n with a sickle bar. She still has the tractor but just uses it now for grooming the ring and moving hay wagons.

Makes sense that baling the same direction as raking would allow the hay to flow better.

Regardless, I'm gonna do it her way cause she's the boss!









Best,
Jim


----------



## Jersey Jim (Jun 3, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> It will sometimes depend on the equipment your using. My mowers are designed to turn to the right, but can handle a left hand turn occassionally without overstressing the pto u-joints.
> 
> I ted going against the direction of mowing--seems to pick up and distribute better that way. I then rake in the direction mowed if not tedded, or straight lines (down and back) if tedded. BR baling doesn't seem to make a difference. Small square in the direction raked.


Thanks for the reply! She has NH exclusively. I've never read the manual for her mower but I wouldn't be surprised if it turns better clockwise; it's mowing position is offset from the tractor to the right.

Interesting observation on tedding and it makes sense. Good to know about BR bales just in case...

Best,
Jim


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

If the mower, rake and baler are all offset to the right then you pretty much have to go clockwise. In other words the implement dictates which way you go. It also explains why we all have "baler neck", to the right. It's hard for me to look over my left shoulder.


----------



## Jersey Jim (Jun 3, 2010)

sedurbin said:


> If the mower, rake and baler are all offset to the right then you pretty much have to go clockwise. In other words the implement dictates which way you go. It also explains why we all have "baler neck", to the right. It's hard for me to look over my left shoulder.


Thanks for the reply! The mower and baler are offset to the right; the tedder runs straight behind and the rake has an adjustable offset. The tedder and rake were what I was really wondering about. It all makes sense to me now.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

sedurbin said:


> If the mower, rake and baler are all offset to the right then you pretty much have to go clockwise. In other words the implement dictates which way you go. It also explains why we all have "baler neck", to the right. It's hard for me to look over my left shoulder.


Yeah, that's why I love my swing tongue mower, vrake and round baler.. Remember the days of looking to the right while mowing and baling. Would really make ones neck sore after awhile.


----------

